# Paint.net : Who needs Photoshop now???



## gxsaurav (Jan 24, 2008)

Note : Photoshop is still the de-facto image editor in this world. It's far better then Paint.net for professional needs however since we are talking about home use here, Photoshop is very costly & paint.net is the best free image editor for Windows.

I have been using Photoshop on Windows since the last 6 years, since Photoshop 8. Now photoshop is good but for many home users it is over kill...they don't need all the features of Photoshop but still need a good compelling image editor. Paint.net is one such image editor which kick MS Paint included in Windows & gives Photoshop a really big blow when it comes to normal home usage cos it does it all while remaining free.

Paint.net is made in .net 2.0 & soon it will be ported to .net 3.0 & WPF with Paint.net 4 release, it has a plugin based architecture due to which extending the capabilities are very easy. Being .net based, it loads instantly on Windows, supports layers & one of the most easy tools for digital camera users. Just load an image, reduce it's noise, resize...clean spots & what not easily. One thing I can assure you, if you are non-pro user who uses Photoshop just of resizing images, noise reduction & simple retouching then look no further then Paint.net & reduce piracy. 

*img401.imageshack.us/img401/9412/demolc1.jpg

Download Paint.net


----------



## iMav (Jan 24, 2008)

what effects have u added to the pic?


----------



## Faun (Jan 24, 2008)

iMav said:


> what effects have u added to the pic?


diffuse glow IMO 

and yeah that text ""


----------



## sakumar79 (Jan 24, 2008)

Paint.NET is nice, but I prefer Photofilter for ease of use...

Arun


----------



## iMav (Jan 24, 2008)

hmmm i find picasa to be more fun to work on for simmple tweaking to digi cam pics ... the 2 stand out features of picasa are the straightening of an image with a full grid and the second is the collage maker .... other than that its got all these handy tweak features  .... so picasa for me when it comes digicam pics and photo management


----------



## debsuvra (Jan 24, 2008)

I use Paint.NET and it is a good thing for editing, not a match for the Photoshop though. Paint.NET does not have the capability of creating images like Photoshop and has a smaller set of effects than the Photoshop.


----------



## blueshift (Jan 24, 2008)

I would instead use GIMP.


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jan 24, 2008)

blueshift said:


> I would instead use GIMP.


I find Paint.NET easier to use and enuf for my needs .


----------



## Gigacore (Jan 24, 2008)

I neither Photoshop nor GIMP or the Paint.NET.. 

I will use Jasc Paint Shop Pro 8 for basic editing and Fw for special fx


----------



## ismart (Jan 25, 2008)

photofilter or irfanview r my choice


----------



## The Conqueror (Jan 25, 2008)

Though Paint.net is good, nothing can match the power and the features of Adobe PhotoShop CS3


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jan 25, 2008)

Zeeshan Quireshi said:


> I find Paint.NET easier to use and enuf for my needs .


The hierarchy is like this: Photoshop > GIMP > Paint shop pro > Paint.net

But I must say, GIMP provides almost 99% features of Photoshop but lacks a good interface. Somethings are just too deeply burried. GIMPShop eases some of these problems and rearranges the menus somewhat like photoshop, which I find is better organized.


----------



## Gigacore (Jan 25, 2008)

ax3 said:


> no other softy can beat photoshop ......... its the king in the ring ......



yup... as of now..


----------



## victor_rambo (Jan 25, 2008)

sakumar79 said:


> Paint.NET is nice, but I prefer Photofilter for ease of use...
> 
> Arun


Yeah, photofiltre is also goos-and-easy to use but:
1. It does not support layers
2. Freeware version does not allow commercial use
3. Not open source and totally free.

But ya still I love photofiltre and use it very often


----------

